

No Problem Is Ever 'Solved' - npguy
http://statspotting.com/no-problem-is-ever-solved/

======
dalke
There certainly are solved problems.

Is it possible to trisect an angle using a compass and straight-edge? Answer:
No.

Can we put something into orbit? Answer: yes.

Precise problems can have precise answers. But open-ended problems - "are
there better ways of communication?" \- have incomplete answers.

